# Christ's genealogy and Jewish numerology



## apaleífo̱ (Jan 3, 2010)

Dear Brethren:--
Just a quick textual question: my mother remarked to me yesterday that the commentary in her Bible states that Matthew "manipulated" Christ's genealogy in Matthew 1:17 in order to gain 'two sevens' or '14' -- apparently since 7 has some significance in Jewish numerology. I was skeptical when I heard this, since it seemed to suggest Matthew's manipulation of the Scriptures, and found this article that also seemed to support the commentators that my mother cited: The Forerunner Weblog

My question is, what is the usual consensus on Matthew's account of Christ's genealogy and how does it fit into the idea of the Scriptures as being divinely inspired?


----------



## py3ak (Jan 3, 2010)

This link should help. Fairbairn gives a characteristically thorough and competent treatment to the whole question of the genealogies of Christ.

Hermeneutical manual: or ... - Google Books

(It's page 205 if the link doesn't take you straight there.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 3, 2010)

For some reason Matthew thought the number 14 was significant. Scholars aren't clear as to why. David's name in Hebrew when enumerated makes 14. That's probably the most likely reason he uses it. Others argued that 14 was an important historical marker. Others have argued that Matthew is saying Jesus is the 7th seven (3x14= 6x7), so it's like a play on the Sabbath rest or a number of completion. But scholar's just don't know for sure. But Matthew was selective in his genealogy, there's no doubts there. But it's not wrong to be selective, depending on what the point of the genealogy is. Matthew is recording how the legal right to the throne of David passed on to Jesus.


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks so much! I will look into it straightaway.


----------



## KMK (Jan 3, 2010)

py3ak said:


> This link should help. Fairbairn gives a characteristically thorough and competent treatment to the whole question of the genealogies of Christ.
> 
> Hermeneutical manual: or ... - Google Books
> 
> (It's page 205 if the link doesn't take you straight there.)


 
Thanks for this Ruben. I just downloaded it.


----------

